# Modified Single banded bowfishing rig



## jeremy360 (Apr 27, 2010)

Well, since bowfishing out of a kayak was tough with a bow, I came up with this rig. It was a slingshot handle with reel attached to the bottom and one single band from mcmaster with 45lbs of pull from mcmaster carr. I know flats are better and faster but I needed durability, no tangles and to push the heavy arrow. I have since modified with aluminum rest as well as a better reel mount and a large knot to pinch on to pull back instead of the loop. It has plenty of power and is a straight shooter and can stay attached like that in the kayak rod hold until ready. Plan on making a quick attach float for the big ones. Might try and undercast reel or a retirever rig next.

With this you can just use a strong headlamp to bowfish with since the light doesnt relect back in your face. Eventually I will make a one piece mold and try to mold one or two. VERY simple design. Will post up better and closer pics of the new and better design..

What do ya think?

-Jeremy


----------



## sanjay (Feb 26, 2010)

Looks solid and functional! Very nice. A video would help show how you use it since its hard to get that from one picture. Or maybe if you posted more pictures of it being pulled, etc...


----------



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

very intresting with the single band!


----------



## masonrat (Mar 12, 2010)

Very nice! 
18 years ago I saw a similar design in a bowfishing magazine used by people in the oceans somewhere.
I always wondered how well it worked. More pictures please.


----------



## jeremy360 (Apr 27, 2010)

Here you go...here is the details on it.

http://talk.slingshots.com/forums/showthread.php?p=13087#post13087



masonrat said:


> Very nice!
> 18 years ago I saw a similar design in a bowfishing magazine used by people in the oceans somewhere.
> I always wondered how well it worked. More pictures please.


----------

